# Wintergreen Syrup



## pgg (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey OX,
Those amounts sound about right to me. The 5 cups of water and 2.5 lbs sugar are close to a 1:1 ratio. If they have plenty of honey stored that mxture is good, but if you want to increase their amount of stores I'd use 5 lbs of sugar which would be a 2:1 ratio. 
This is fed directly to the bees as is and the wintergreen should help thin out the mites.

Patrick


----------



## ox (May 15, 2004)

Thanks for the comeback pgg. I think I will increase the sugar content. The weather pattern is supposed to hold for another week or two. They were hauling in gobs of pollen today but I don't want them to get stuck with a bunch of nectar in the hive when the weather turns like it usually does. Heavy syrup it is.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Help,

HBH, is to be feed directly??
I thought it was to be mixed with more syrup.?
Does any one know the HBH formala? ( the amount you buy in the gallon jug)
Thanks Keith


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

This recipe is from Clint:

" 'Honey Bee Healthy' Recipe
5 cups water
2 1/2 pounds of sugar
15 drops each of spearmint and lemongrass oils
1/8 teaspoon lecithin granules 
You have to dissolve the granules in very hot (almost boiling) water and let it cool prior to incorporating the oils into the mixture. The lecithin is an emulsifier and helps disperse the oils in the water mixture. This is the standard recipe according to a website article I read about using essential oils, and these are the two oils used in the HBH. I use less of the oils than the recipe calls for since I am feeding fairly heavily at this time, but for a spring or fall treatment, I will follow these measurements. 
Essential Oils:

LorAnn Oils
4518 Aurelius Road
P.O. Box 22009
Lansing, Michigan 48909
(517) 882-0215
or toll free
1-800 248-1302
or by fax
(517) 882-0507
The last I purchased was Spearmint oil 1 ounce for $3.99 
Be sure to mention that you are a Beekeeper to get the cheaper prices. 
They seem to have it all in stock and a lot of great info on the oils used for beekeeping"


----------



## NW IN Beekeeper (Jun 29, 2005)

*Testimony*

Seems anyone that I know that is using it, swears by it. 

I think the oils help provide a 'tracer' to the sugar source. 

Others I have talked to think the oils improve their bee's immune system. 

I haven't like the lemongrass oil in the fall, I had bad robbing issues with it then.
Otherwise, I like it, like everyone else does. 

-Jeff


----------

